

Steve Ballmer says Windows 7 sales are double its predecessor - anderzole
http://www.engadget.com/2009/11/19/microsoft-ceo-ballmer-says-windows-7-sales-are-double-its-predec/

======
andhapp
How difficult is it to surpass the failure of Vista?

------
nreece
Didn't he say the same thing for Vista?

